# Waterlogged Train



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.wimp.com/trainflood/

Fun waterslide, hope the windows have a god seal!

Manfred


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow! Did you notice that they ran long hood forward? I would think that a speed restriction would be in place with water over the rail like that. 
Craig


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

And the show must go on. Incredible.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

They don't seem to be concerned about Hydroplaning?

I bet that much water did slow the engine down a little 

I bet the felt it. 

JJ


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Problem is if you submerge your traction motors, you are done.


----------

